# PWT GONE



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did you heat this is the end for the pwt, Infisherman is calling it quits, no more pwt?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's news to me?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep..

Brunswick (Lund and Merc) pulling their sponsor $$ might have been the final blow..

No more PWT.. (poor white trash) :lol:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

The writing was on the wall once they lost their sponsors. The anglers are trying to start something AIM . Hopefully it will work and there will be a good walleye circut around agin. The flw has been making cuts to all there circuts too so we will find out after the championship in bismark what willl happen there.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Since primemedia, bought infish it has been on a down hill slide then it was sold again they promoted, steve hoffman to publisher, that was the end of a good org, you cant put a catfish man in charge of walleyes!!! and he hated the tournament end of it, so no support and it slowly starts to crack apart!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

New york based company that nots interested in fishing tournaments, firing a 20+ year employee without notice (Jim Kalkofen) those are both additional indicators that the PWT will most likely not be around next year.


----------

